# Cross Process Slide Film as C41



## Crazymainer (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi All,

So a few years back I was doing some photo shots with a friend and I decide to try shooting a roll of slide film and then have it Process as C41. 

Here are a few shots from the photo shot.







Close Up of the Makeup on her face






Profile 1






Profile 2

As you can tell she has a lot of Tattoo's that was part of the reason I wanted to try this to see what the colors in her Tattoos would look like. Also we had are makeup friend do a Butterfly Wing on her face on the account that she has a full Wings on her back.

So what do you guys think? Anyone else every did this type of processing before.

Cheers
CM


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 8, 2007)

Im going to go out on a limb here and say i like the images a lot.  It has some to do with the model... some to do with the pose.... but mostly to do with the washed out colors er make that muted colors.  

It reminds me of very old hidden away pinup shots from the forties.  Not the holywood type, the carnival geek type shots.  Forgive me for that geek thing I didn't know whatelse to call it.


----------



## nealjpage (May 8, 2007)

I also like it, and enjoy this process.  What kind of film was it?


----------

